# Manual del Sonidista - "El que tenga oídos, oiga…"



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 22, 2009)

He recibido un reporte por distribución indebida de este material, y tal parece que tienen razón ya que en varias partes del documento se hace mención al afectado.

Les hago participes de la queja:



> El documento adjunto contiene material de nuestra propiedad.
> 
> Le pego el texto que hemos mandado mediafire (que es el origen del documento y que ya lo han retirado)
> 
> ...



Y como el buen ejemplo empieza por casa, he retirado este material.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 22, 2009)

PERO QUÉ BUEN APORTE.

hace mas de 15 años que estudio musica, audioperceptiva y sonido profesional, ademas de q ahora le estoy agragando la electronica, y diseño de consolas, etapas y demas.

este aporte es muy util.

gracias

saludos


----------



## mnicolau (Feb 22, 2009)

*Excelente aporte!*

Muy bien explicado y sencillo para aprender, muchas gracias Oscar por haberlo compartido.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Feb 22, 2009)

Muy buen material.

Gracias por postearlo Andrés, y gracias por compartirlo Oscar.

Saludos


----------



## rash (Feb 22, 2009)

Fantástico aporte, muchas gracias....

saludos.


----------



## nachoti (Feb 22, 2009)

Me sumo a los comentarios. Excelente aporte!

Muchas gracias por poner al alcance del foro tan valioso material.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 22, 2009)

se te agradadece andres cuenca, enhorabuena.

saludos.


----------



## santiago (Feb 22, 2009)

muy buen aporte , no hay mucho mas para decir 
despues si encuentro las carpetas de cuando estudiava viola, las posteo, son muy interesantes, la parte de propagacion, ondas , etc etc, me gusto tanto como para afinar mi guitarra con el ociloscopio jajaja

saludos


----------



## gatomambo (Feb 22, 2009)

Impresionante!


----------



## profex (Feb 23, 2009)

Muy buena información

Se agradece el aporte de Pablo Alonso, y a  Oscar Monsalvo por proveernos de este material

Y un saludo especial para Andres Cuenca por colocar lo a disposición de todos nosotros.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Feb 23, 2009)

Muy completo el manual, felicitaciones, vale la pena leerlo

Saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Feb 23, 2009)

Es una buena recopilacion, facil de entender y deja muy claros los conceptos, me alegra que les haya gustado...

Saludos


----------



## Damian91 (Feb 24, 2009)

Muchisimas gracias por el aporte, estaba tratando de aprender mas sobre el sonido y esto es espectacular.


----------



## Enrique Toro (Abr 8, 2009)

Extraordinario aporte gracias por compartir.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (May 13, 2009)

He recibido un reporte por distribución indebida de este material, y tal parece que tienen razón ya que en varias partes del documento se hace mención al afectado.

Les hago participes de la queja:



> El documento adjunto contiene material de nuestra propiedad.
> 
> Le pego el texto que hemos mandado mediafire (que es el origen del documento y que ya lo han retirado)
> 
> ...



Y como el buen ejemplo empieza por casa, he retirado este material.


----------



## dandany (Jun 2, 2011)

Disculpen si revivo el tema pero es muy interesante que re-suban los archivos ya que es muy útil y me gusta leeer este tipo de cosas un abrazo para todos y disculpen nuevamente !


----------



## electromecanico (Jun 2, 2011)

gracias lindo aporte..!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Jun 2, 2011)

dandany dijo:


> re-suban los archivos


No se puede, ya lo mencionó Andres. 

Sin embargo, el contenido que había en lo archivos, es el mismo al que hace mención los enlaces que le hicieron llegar a Andres.


----------



## dandany (Jun 3, 2011)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> No se puede, ya lo mencionó Andres.
> 
> Sin embargo, el contenido que había en lo archivos, es el mismo al que hace mención los enlaces que le hicieron llegar a Andres.



Ah! no vi eso disculpa...!


----------

